# luftbefeuchter -> radiator



## vanov (7. Februar 2009)

Was wenn man einen radiator in den nebel eines ultrashall luftbefeuchters setz + etwas wind?

Oder auf andere art den radiator nur um so wenig befeuchten dass durch den kommenden luftstrom das wasser verdampft und somit kuhlt.

Sprich wie ein kompressor kuhlshrank nur halt billiger.


Abgesehen von der eventuel hoheren luftfeuchtigkeit gut oder ?
Besonders im sommer.


----------



## fadade (9. Februar 2009)

^^ also die idee ist gut, wenns inner praxis funzt, dann ruf mich annn..... xDDDD


----------



## Olstyle (9. Februar 2009)

Kühlen würde das Wasser nicht beim Verdampfen sondern beim Kondensieren. Und das wiederum ist der Tot jedwedes Elektrogerätes.


----------



## NCphalon (9. Februar 2009)

woher kommt dann der begriff "verdunstungskälte"?^^ bzw. wieso kann sich dann der körper durch verdunsten von schweiß abkühln?


----------



## Olstyle (9. Februar 2009)

ich glaube ich hab gerade einfach nur Quatsch erzählt.


----------



## DanielX (9. Februar 2009)

Das von dir vorgeschlagene System gibt es, allerdings bei hochgezüchteten Motoren für z.B. Hill-Climbing.

Das ganze kannst du natürlich auch bei einem Radiator anwenden, hab ich mir selbst auch schonmal überlegt. 

Jedoch würde ich das nur bei einem externen Radi machen und zusätzlich die Lüfter extra schützen vor dem Wassernebel.

MfG DanielX


----------



## NCphalon (9. Februar 2009)

gibt ja auch wasserdichte lüfterexemplare von enermax oder so...


----------



## vanov (9. Februar 2009)

ich rede von einer wasskuehlungs artigen konstruktion wo der externe radiator block irgendwie befeuchtet wird.

Zb koennte man grob gesagt nen kubel mit wasser nehmen in ihn viele dieser blaschen generatoren reinschmeissen wie bei aquarien und auf den kuebel legt man dann den radiator block mit einem schwachen luefter.

Wenn die blaschen klein und numeroes sind entnehmen sie dem wasser "feuchtigkeit" die feuchte luft haftet sich dann beim austritt an den radiator und das darin enthaltene wasser verdampft. Eventuell koennte man die feuchte luft besser fangen in dem man den radiator vorher in sowas einwickelt:

Stahlwolle ? Wikipedia

Im prinzip ist dies ein kuhlschrankt, mit dem unterschied das die fluessigkeit (in dem fall wasser) ins sytem nicht zuruck kommt und damit viel strom gesparrt wird.


Eine weiterentwicklung waehre ein mineral ol PC mit diesem system. Man koennte dann mehr kuehlen da man keine angst vor kondensat haben muss.

Ich zitiere wiki:
"Evaporative Kühlverfahren werden in der Atomphysik zur Erzeugung von Gasen mit Temperaturen in der Nähe des absoluten Nullpunkts angewendet."


Das konzept hinter all dem ist ein billiges kaltes und fast gereuschloses system.

Die einzigen minus punkte die ich sehe ist die erhoehte luftfeuchtigkeit und ansammlung von kalk. Wobei im sommer man einfach das fenster aufmachen muss und im winter fungiert das ding als luftbefeuchter. 

Wegen kalk, muesste man den radiator in essig hin und wieder baden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Februar 2009)

vanov schrieb:


> Was wenn man einen radiator in den nebel eines ultrashall luftbefeuchters setz + etwas wind?
> 
> Oder auf andere art den radiator nur um so wenig befeuchten dass durch den kommenden luftstrom das wasser verdampft und somit kuhlt.
> 
> ...




Bestenfalls im Sommer gut - denn um eine nenneswerte Kühlung zu erreichen, musst du recht große Wassermengen verdunsten und damit das überhaupt klappt, brauchst du trockene Luft.
Bei geschlossenen Räumen im Winter baust du dir damit nur ne Tropen-Atmosphäre.

Das ganze geht aber auch viel direkter - mal na Bong-Kühlung suchen:
Das Wasser wird gar nicht erst durch Radiatoren verleitet, sondern fein verrieselt. Dabei verdampft ein Teil, der Rest wird kälter - so kann man bis unter Raumtemperatur kühlen (praktischerweise aber nicht bis unter den Taupunkt)


Wird heutzutage aber kaum noch angewandt - an kalten Tagen sind die Leistungen kaum besser, als ein normaler Radiator, man hat also kaum Vorteile für Extrem-OC. Chancen auf Rekorde sowieso nicht, dazu sind zu viele mit Dice und LN2 unterwegs.
Für den Alltag ist es aber wegen der großen Menge benötigten Wassers auch nichts.


----------



## FatalMistake (10. Februar 2009)

ich hätt da noch nen Luftbefeuchter im Keller stehn....
noch ein paar Palmen ins Zimmer stellen, und einen affen kaufen (King of Queens... ) und schon kann der Sommer kommen....


----------



## Fabian (10. Februar 2009)

Also einen versuch wäre es dochmal wert,aber nicht mit wasser sondern mit Aceton,usw was schnell verdunstet
aber bittte draußen


----------



## Klausr (10. Februar 2009)

lool genau Aceton viel spass beim handieren-hab damit jeden tag zu tun,kühlen tut es sicher sau gut aber vermutlich bist auch draussen nach dem ersten gscheiden Bench high ^^

Könnte da auch so einiges machen was Kühlungen betrifft

http://www.dau-at.com/ger/index.php schut euch das mal an mein Arbeitgeber ^^ bin im Bereich Headpipe


----------



## Demcy (11. Februar 2009)

> bin im Bereich *Headpipe*



Geil wat sind denn "Kopfrohre" ? 

Warum eig nicht den Radi einfach nach draussen stellen alla Split-Klimaanlage?


----------



## JOJO (11. Februar 2009)

Leider wird es nicht viel bringen, denn die benötigte Luftfeuchtigkeit die benötigt wird, muss ja vom Kühler wieder verdunstet werden. Überdies wird der Kühler sich über kurz oder lang mit Staub zusetzen, was wiederum die Kühlleistung mindern würde.  
Die Zusammenhänge Lufttemperatur/ relative Luftfeuchte im Zusammenhang mit der gespeicherten Wärmekapazität sind sehr komplex zu rechnen.

Besser wäre es also die Lamellenfläche, oder den Durchsatz zu erhöhen.


----------

